

Seattle's First Growth Hackathon - vladmk

Hey guys, so we&#x27;re creating Seattle&#x27;s first &quot;growth hackathon&quot;. What&#x27;s the difference between a growth hackathon and a regular hackathon? You may ask. Well our event isn&#x27;t about just coding, but more importantly validating your business idea and gaining traction. Participants don&#x27;t win on how &quot;cool&quot; their idea is, but how much business development and traction they actually get.<p>Here&#x27;s a landing page I created and recently secured the Microsoft Garage in Seattle as our first location:
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;growthhackathon.leadpages.net&#x2F;hackapreneurmarketinghackathon&#x2F;<p>What metrics for traction do you guys think we should use in our judging system?
======
kevinstubbs
So... Startup Weekend?

~~~
vladmk
Nope, because at startup weekend you build startups, we validate them. We
don't care about your logo or even a presentation isn't that important to the
judges. Your success is determined by how many clients you were able to gain
in the 48 hour period.

------
bbcbasic
You can do it like on the TV show "The Apprentice", and the team with the most
profit wins. Simple.

~~~
vladmk
I like that :-) Perhaps...lol but filming I don't know how that would work
out. Most profit is awesome.

------
javierluraschi
#OfSignupsDuringHackathon * ExpectedMonthlyRevenuePerCustomer

